# Murray 1.6 hp tiller - throttle problem



## DougGuy (Jun 24, 2013)

Howdy,

Have an old Murray garden tiller I resurrected this weekend (after 3-4 years of neglect). Got the engine running fine after flushing the fuel tank. By manually actuating the throttle shutter on the carb (Tillotson HU96B) I could increase from idle to full rpm. Ran it for about 3 mins and it looked A-OK!

After reassembly, started it up and it idled good. But squeezing the accelerator (mounted on the handgrip) brought no increase in engine rpm. So the carb seems OK, but the throttle action - no good.

The accelerator:carb linkage spring is not very taut, but it does open the carb's throttle shutter a little bit when I squeeze the handgrip. When I let go of the accelerator, the shutter remains at the slightly opened position, meaning to me there is no tension on the throttle shutter.

I noticed a metal flange with a spring on the bottom end of the throttle shutter's rod (picture attached - see the spring highlighted by the red arrow). It is located down next to the idle adjust screw on the underside of the carb. Is this spring the reason that the shutter won't spring back to fully shut?

I'm no mechanic - just throwin out a few phrases here and there to keep from sounding like an idjit. Any of you fellows who are clued in to this stuff, I hoist a hearty flagon of ale to you. Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## DougGuy (Jun 24, 2013)

bumpppp


----------

